# Custom rear lower control arms for MK5/MK6



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## mike.snipe (Jan 17, 2012)

Nice lookin piece dude!!!


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

mike.snipe said:


> Nice lookin piece dude!!!


 Thanks, built by my friend Andy Day at All Day Fab. He's an awesome fabricator. This set was made for my buddies MK5 Jetta Sportwagon.


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

Those look nice! I wanted to comment yesterday but the other thread got locked for advertising. Those look nice and beefy, I like the design. Do they use an OEM bushing on the inner side?


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

Afazz said:


> Those look nice! I wanted to comment yesterday but the other thread got locked for advertising. Those look nice and beefy, I like the design. Do they use an OEM bushing on the inner side?


 No OEM bushings. Uses heavy duty bushings with zerk fittings.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

First off - I apologize for the forum for breaking the advertising rules. I think I prematurely posted. 

I think the message is that there is a solution for someone who wants to lay and not have any rubbing issues to where they don't need to cut anything and have the rear of their vehicle completely reversable. It's an alternative to what else is out there. 

Aside from being functional, they're just cool looking.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Very nice! The welding reminds me alot like how the offroad guys do it! :thumbup:


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

do you have alignment issues?


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

Ll


dub-Nation said:


> Very nice! The welding reminds me alot like how the offroad guys do it! :thumbup:


 Probably because All Day Fab has been doing off road fabrications since they started.


----------



## trefive (Nov 15, 2010)

Just got the car aligned today. No issues what-so-ever.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

f_399 said:


> do you have alignment issues?


 To remove the rear control arm, you will need to remove the alignment bolt. After installation, alignment is a 100% must. 

I am sure the jig used to make the control arm is the same bolt-on specs as factory.


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

someone sell me your stock lower control arms.


----------



## Monkeykungfu (May 15, 2009)

Air noob here. 

Can someone please explain exactly what the purpose of an aftermarket lower control arm is? 

Is it to prevent rubbing with certain types of rear bags? I've read that Airlift rears used to have this problem, but apparently they've corrected that? 

Or, is it just to help get moar low in the rear? 

Thanks!


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

Monkeykungfu said:


> Air noob here.
> 
> Can someone please explain exactly what the purpose of an aftermarket lower control arm is?
> 
> ...


 It serves multiple purposes. Prevents any rubbing issue, allows the rear to sit lower and allows you to fit air bags on the rear without having to cut the nipple that keeps the coil springs in place should you eventually want to either go back to stock or decide you prefer coilovers or drop springs.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

_The correct answer is..._ 



krz_hayn said:


> It serves multiple purposes. *Prevents any rubbing issue*, allows the rear to sit lower and allows you to fit air bags on the rear without having to cut the nipple that keeps the coil springs in place should you eventually want to either go back to stock or decide you prefer coilovers or drop springs.


 AirLift rear bags works great, the fix/upgrade is a plastic retaining clip for the bottom of the bag to prevent the bag from shifting/moving during the articulation of the suspension. 

_I am only familiar with AirLift XLs..._ so that being said, even with these control arms, the top nipple still needs to be cut down in order to use AirLift rear bag mounting brackets. The brackets hold the bag in place on top plus offers clearance for the fitting. 

_For all other non-AirLift rear bag setups..._ I have no experience, but from what I heard, for the double bellow, Dorbit's has D-Cups to compensate for the fitting, but not sure if there is still modification to the top portion of the bag. Maybe someone can chime in on this. 

There is always a way to go back to stock, but why? If you are going to bag your car, bag your car! Cut, weld and do work!


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

dub-Nation said:


> _The correct answer is..._
> 
> 
> There is always a way to go back to stock, but why? If you are going to bag your car, bag your car! Cut, weld and do work!


 :thumbup:


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

Bernie, 

FYI... The cup in the pic next to the control arm is for the top bag mount. Its open on the top to allow room for the airline as well as avoid having to cut off the "nipple".


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

For more info click here >>>*All Day Fab*


----------

